# Considering DCC Starter System - Recommendations?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Current setup:

I'm basically a 4 x 8 railroader using sectional track, tacked down on homosote on benchwork, and periodically change the layout. I'm a low budget operation.

I run DC with 2 loops and sidings off the inner loop and an interchange between the inner and outer loop. Each loop is split into 2 blocks. The inner loop also has 3 siding blocks. I have 2 MRC 1370 18VA transformers - one powers the inner loop, and one the outer loop.

I run up to 4 locomotives - 2 on the inner, 2 on the outer.

I gave that information to give you a background on what I do.

Now I am working toward DCC. Although part of my fun is the challange of designing and wiring blocks, I like the idea of being able to control the locomotives and each train individually. With DCC, I know I won't have to do that anymore. I purchased my first DCC loco, Bachmann GP 38-2 that runs nicely on DC as well - a perfect (for me) transition locomotive.

I am not interested in sound, nor controlling switches or anything fancy with the DCC system. Basically, I just want to control each train individually.

I'm looking at 3 systems that fit my cost parameters.

Bachamnn EZ Command DCC Control System
NCE DCC Twin Entry Level Dual Control DCC System
Digitrax Zephyr Xtra

I need the system to be able to run a non DCC loco.

It seems that these starter system are like a DC transformer in that unless I get an additional throttle, there is no "walk around" capability. Is that correct?

Will these be sufficient to run 4 locomotives?

Do they have the capability to run a DC locomotive?

I like the dual cab on the NCE in that it allows controlling 2 locomotive simultaneously without having to change addresses. Is there a fast way to do that on other systems?

I've looked at the info on the sites, but there is so much that I can't seem to find the specifics I am looking for. I've also read many of the DCC threads on this site.

I know people have their individual preferences and that expandablility is important to some people, but I am looking for some insight based on my simple parameters.

Thanks for your expertise.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

DC can't run on dcc. But you can put in dcc decoders in to your DC engines and make them run on dcc. You can get decent basic decoders for around $20 each.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd do alot of research on the command systems. Simply cuz they do cost alot. So you gonna wanna know that it's really want you want and you'll be happy with it. It took me 3-4 months and I picked the nce powercab and it's great. And if you do research them more. Go on to amazon and look up what you want and then check out the feedback of people who've bought the system already. Opinions count and people leaving feedback usually don't lie.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I started my DCC experience with a Digitrax Super Chief system because of the name.

It is OK and works well.
I think it is a little pricey far a starter set especially when it does not come with a power supply and Digitrax only offers 2 power supplies. A small wall wart and a giant of a thing.

I have heard good things about NCE on several forums.
Might be something to look into.
You will not need a big system.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a 4x8 layout with 2 mainlines and I have 3 dcc engines 1 is sound also. And the other 2 are old athearn blue box's that I've put decoders in. The nce powercab works great on them. If I ever go bigger layout wise I can just buy a smart booster and get 5amps out of it. Which is my plan for someday...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dave...just went through this problem myself. I am assuming you're running HO with your 4x8. I have N scale and based on cost and reliability I went with the Digitrax system. I started with the Zeypher system which I got for about $170. Had 3 amps of power, the ability to run two loco's at the same time, and is very upgradeable. If you do the math you should be able to run up to 4 HO loco's IF you limit the sound capabilities. That's what eats up the amperage. With regard the running a DC loco on the DCC system you CAN so that...you just set the loco to 000 instead of a specific decoder number. You can find a wired throttle on ebay for less than $40 which would allow you some limited walk-around. Wireless would run you about $125 and an upgrade for a "receiver". You should be fine with the basic system and one wired throttle. Based on your "simple parameters" I think the Digitrax Zepher would be right one for you...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

You've already heard from the NCE and Digitrax owners. Those
are considered the most desirable DCC systems. They offer
many features that others do not. For example, if you want
to run sound locos, by all means go with one of these.

I have had no experience with either of those systems. I have
the Bachmann EZ for my room size HO layout. I have 3-2 loco
consists that I run often at the same time. The EZ starter set
controller easily powers these 6 locos.

The EZ controller has 10 buttons to select which loco you wish
to run. Say press #2 for a GP. Set it running. Then you decide
to start a switcher. Press # 5 (for example). Your GP continues
to run while you then engineer the switcher. You could go on
and press # 6 (for example) and while the other 2 are 
running begin an F7 running. You merely press a button to
take control of any loco at any time. There is a speed
control knob and buttons for forward or reverse. And,
when it all gets out of control, a STOP button stops
everything.

Bachmann offers hand held throttles, connected by wire to the
main controller. It simply plugs in. While not necessary for
multiloco operations it does add simplicity and more fun. Some
use a long cable. Others install jacks at various points around
the layout. The locos continue running even when you unplug
the throttle to move to another jack.

You should do your research to determine what works best for
you. But do remember, some of our members have very
sophisticated DCC layouts that use quite exoctic gear. These
are very sharp, experienced DCC modellers. But don't let
their sometimes extremely technical discussions get
you overly concerned. DCC is actually much more simple
than DC since it does not require the extensive isolated
track sections DPDT toggle switches multiple power
packs and lots of complex wiring.

Don


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

DonR I really liked how you put that. And may I say in reference to this guy.... Whatever you choose you will be happy with DCC. And if you should have any problems with the system you choose, you can always come here and find someone that will have the knowledge to help you out.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Also I don't know if someone else has already mentioned it. But I see you said you have 2 loops. With dcc they have automatic reversers. I have no clue on cost. I personally don't own one but heard they work great.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for your feedback. Very useful information.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

One one other thing comes to mind... you'll need to use a compatible DC controller that will function with the EZ Command system. You don't want to run engine 10 for any length of time without using the DC controller as Bachmann states. Mine ran terribly, with a lot of motor noise without incorporating the DC power unit. I think there's another DCC system that will run DCC and DC? Digitrax? I will say, that I felt exactly like you do in wanting a basic digital controller, but I've had to add two additional controllers since. One to run DC engines from the EZ Command as mentioned, and another to change basic digital control values. The latter was necessary to adjust the factory settings that didn't work well on my layout. Bumping a value up or down a notch prevented engines from stopping or stalling at various times, adjusted start speeds, and synced my A B units to pull together. I often wonder if I should have just spent more up front for the NCE or Digitrax, both of which offer still more useful features/controls than I have now. I'd have less clutter at the control center. Lastly, once you've decided what you want, there may be some good deals in your area on starter sets from others who have upgraded. I found mine on Craigslist.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

NCE is what I got. I seen this video on YouTube where this guy has a Bachman dcc command center thing. And upgrades to NCE's powercab and was blown away with all the stuff he could now do with his engine and stuff. It was one of the many reasons I bought my NCE plus I liked that it has a LCD SCREEN. there is also this one dcc command. It was touchscreen in color, I'm not sure on the maker but it looked bad!!!


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

The early DCC systems (Digitrax, NCE, and others) used to have the DC train operation for one train consist capability by entering 00. I believe all of them eliminated this feature do to the fact it was hard on DC motors, especially when at a stand still on the track and the model manufactures started stating they will not stand behind the warranty on their motors if used in this manner. My recommendation is to forget about this feature. There are other ways to get around this problem, like toggle switching the layout from DC to DCC. I considered them at first when I went DCC and figured it was not worth it, since I found that I did not want to run analog anyway, so I just started adding decoders to my non DCC engines.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

One last question about Bachmann EZ command.
Not sure if I am asking this correctly.
Can you program locomotives with start up power, acceleration, and deceleration speeds?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> One last question about Bachmann EZ command.
> Not sure if I am asking this correctly.
> Can you program locomotives with start up power, acceleration, and deceleration speeds?


No, Dave. you cannot make changes to those locomotive motor functions
with the Bachmann EZ system.

That is the major limitation the we refer to on Bachmann EZ systems.

You would want an NCE or Digitrax system if you expect to make CV
adjustments which is what you are asking. The Bachmann system
permits only a few settings, changing direction, changing loco address
and minor things of that nature.

If you expect to have sound on your locos you might want
to have the ability to adjust CVs, although the Bachmann
sound locos seem to perform well without the ability
to adjust.

However, I do want to add,
I have 7 Bachmann DCC locos but I have not felt the need
to make any of those adjustments. I run them regularly
in 2 loco consists and they perform smoothly. The
very slow speeds are also very smooth.

So in summary, if you expect to have a number of
Locos with sound or will have a large complex
layout you should go with NCE or Digitrax.

If you will have no more than a room size layout
with only one or 2 sound locos you could use
the Bachmann EZ. If you have locos with no
sound you could run 4 or 5 at the same timewith the EZ. It is
not unusual for me to have 6 locos running at the
same time, 3 2-loco consists.

Don


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

NCE. You can do that. Set the kick rate of the motor which is good if you have a athearn or any other non kato motor lol. You can set the speed of the flashing of the ditch lights. I'm telling you and I'm pretty sure everyone else that is into this can say. Get a good system that is a starter but you can build on from there if you go bigger. NCE and the rest of the top of the line stuff. If you have to wait til tax time to do so(like I did) so be it. But if That's your case then do what you can until then. I mean. Get what u want at this time for what you can afford that will hold you over til tax time when u can get the good Set And remember that what u buy now isn't a waste cuz you can resale that on eBay when the time comes. Also check eBay for the good dcc systems to buy. You can find deals on there my friend. Just set a saved search and if you don't mind the waiting game. You'll find it sooner or later but before January I guarantee it!!! Good luck with your choice.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Go get this book!! It will tell you what you need thru examples of what your needs are and all about decoders and alot more. Almost a DCC bible. No joke. It was the best $20 book I've ever bought in my 30 years of life. IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/09/11/py3e7uja.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey. Look, the title says it all.


----------



## BNSFcountryCA (Jul 22, 2014)

Btw the PRO CAB is wireless. One day I will have it. And also your lucky to buy newer systems. Cuz like say iPhones. They have different versions of software. Newer meaning better and more capabilities


----------

